

Ask HN: I am a Developer and I want to work at a startup. - zakshay

I'm a indie developer based in India. I want to work at a good startup. US has been out of bounds because of Visa restrictions. I've heard Australia and Canada has lesser restrictive rules. How do I go about looking for companies which would sponsor a Visa? I'm ok with doing things prior to making it happen. I'm quite confident in my technical abilities - mainly Ruby, JS and some aspects of high performance computing.<p>My current profile is at http://www.akshay.cc/<p>Thanks HN!
======
nickler
Get in touch with the accelerators in the hubs.

growlab.com - Vancouver extremestartups.com - Toronto founderfuel.com -
Montreal

There are many others, but those are ones I can rattle off quick. They'll know
the people with the need for your skills, in Canada.

~~~
zakshay
Thanks!

------
victorantos
me too.

my profile <http://victorantos.com/resume.aspx>

